# Briggs & Stratton repair



## will8813 (Mar 16, 2012)

if the "tube ur talking about led oil to the connecting rod and it lost pressure and no oil was getting to it it could possibly cause it if theres any visible bolts or screws tighten them maybe that will work


----------

